
AI told Coca-Cola to make Cherry Sprite. So it did - daegloe
https://qz.com/1088885/coca-cola-uses-ai-robots-to-invent-new-sodas-like-cherry-sprite/
======
chrisbennet
Does it even count as "statistics", never mind AI, to note that people were
mixing two different sodas together with high frequency?

------
gcb0
how to figure if an article or academic paper is pure garbage: if it call
statics as either AI or machine learning.

